# What type of grinding disc/sand paper is this



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

As some may know I'm on learning the trade from detailing to smart repair, I specifically wanna start on wheels, now I done a set of really chewed up ones the other day and it took ages to sand them down, looking at this video he uses some type of grinding wheel, does anyone know what it is?

save me a fortune on 80 grit  and a load of time

Looking at it I think its a windy drill with some type of attachment


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Arrrgghhhh...the scourge of detailing.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like a mini sander with a 2" pad and disc


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I can't help you with what disc he's using but that right there is a perfect example of how not to repair an alloy wheel properly. These people get us conscientious smart repairers who take pride in our work a very bad name.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

Examples...loads of choice,
Discs...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mirka-Gol...hash=item3cf71fb8d9:m:mHQhsHF50f0kTmrAlsHqoZA
Mini sander...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Air-Mini-...434554?hash=item2c9ff8a8fa:g:ECYAAOSwnTJXAiZF

The folk in the video will also paint your calipers red....and the brake line..and the bleed nipple cover..and the pad sensor cable...
0.18 Min.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> Examples...loads of choice,
> Discs...
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mirka-Gol...hash=item3cf71fb8d9:m:mHQhsHF50f0kTmrAlsHqoZA
> Mini sander...
> ...


Lol that's not a good video to share really 😂😂

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Barbel330 said:


> I can't help you with what disc he's using but that right there is a perfect example of how not to repair an alloy wheel properly. These people get us conscientious smart repairers who take pride in our work a very bad name.


Thanks for the reply, I see your a smart repairer, not sure if you can offer any advice? I just can't seem to find a happy medium for spraying clear coat, it is either hazy because I'm too far away or it looks great but 90% of the time has a run in it, its driving me crazy, I know it's all about technique and gun set up, is it just something I will learn my self?

Just done 4 of these wheels, got the best colour match I could as there was no code and it turned all great other than 2 of the wheels had runs 🙈


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Barbel330 said:


> I can't help you with what disc he's using but that right there is a perfect example of how not to repair an alloy wheel properly. These people get us conscientious smart repairers who take pride in our work a very bad name.


I thought no way would they get anywhere near my car as i was watching the video.
First time they get hit with a pressure washer they will flake.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Kickasskev.

It's all about getting used to your equipment and your products, the more you use them the more comfortable and confident you'll get. Once you're at that stage you'll get good consistent results every time.

I'll give you a little example. I spent 12 years as a painter in a bodyshop and have subsequently been self employed as a smart repairer for the last 17 so I have a decent amount of experience in most aspects of refinishing. I've always used Sata guns throughout my career but recently bought a Devilbiss SRi pro gun specifically for clear as everybody raves about them so I thought I'd have a look. Immediately it felt alien to me but I just thought it would take a bit of getting used to. After months of messing around with settings, getting runs and inconstant results I decided that this gun just didn't suit me. 

I bought myself a new Sata 4400b RP and straight out of the box it felt right in my hand. It was like putting on a favourite old pair of shoes.  There is no doubt that the Devilbiss Sri is a great gun as my mates get fantastic results with them, it just didn't work for me and proved that there's a lot to be said for using what you're comfortable with.

If you need any advice feel free to pm me, always happy to help if I can.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

BillyT said:


> I thought no way would they get anywhere near my car as i was watching the video.
> First time they get hit with a pressure washer they will flake.


Absolutely mate! These kind of bodge ups are purely for getting the car off the forecourt, after its driven away they really cant care what happens. I mean, if you're a trader, you could get a wheel refurbed properly for £50-£60.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Barbel330 said:


> Kickasskev.
> 
> It's all about getting used to your equipment and your products, the more you use them the more comfortable and confident you'll get. Once you're at that stage you'll get good consistent results every time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I was looking at getting the devilbiss gun 🙈, I'm currently only using the cheap one's, I think a better gun would help a lot more, but again it won't help much until I've used it for a while and gotten comfortable with it.
I'll look at the Sata 4400


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

Have a look at some of this guy,s videos..a lot are larger jobs but he does some good gun reviews.
You do not need a mega expensive full size gun to get a top class finish...especially for wheels etc.Plus you need to match the compressor to the gun.
These guns cost about £75 + vat...all and more than you would need to paint wheels.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> Have a look at some of this guy,s videos..a lot a larger jobs but he does some good gun reviews.
> You do not need a mega expensive full size gun to get a top class finish...especially for wheels etc.Plus you need to match the compressor to the gun.
> These guns cost about £75...all and more than you would need to paint wheels.


That was actually the first gun I was looking at then I saw reviews about the Devil.
I think that's where I struggle because wheels have different depths curved edges and angels etc it only ever seems to be them I'm getting runs on.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Just clicked on the video there, I watch all of his videos, he's great at explaining and knocks out awesome jobs

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

The Gunman's vids are great.

I've got a couple of the cheap £15 guns and use them as primer guns. They're pretty bad tbh, I see them as virtually disposable, I'll get a couple of months out of one then bin it rather than strip it down and try to clean it up nice. There's a world of difference between a cheap gun and a quality gun. You'll get a much more consultant finish with a decent gun.

That Iwata gun does look a good buy at £75


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

"I think that's where I struggle because wheels have different depths curved edges and angels etc it only ever seems to be them I'm getting runs on."
Your not on your own there ..full fan,fluid backed right out is great on flat panels...not so handy on wheels.
If your happy to spend £200 + on Devilbiss...thats cool,they are great guns.But is it the only way....no


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

It would be out of the left or the right gun, both in a good price range


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Not fully sure if the right one is a mini though! Don't think it is

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Barbel330 said:


> The Gunman's vids are great.
> 
> I've got a couple of the cheap £15 guns and use them as primer guns. They're pretty bad tbh, I see them as virtually disposable, I'll get a couple of months out of one then bin it rather than strip it down and try to clean it up nice. There's a world of difference between a cheap gun and a quality gun. You'll get a much more consultant finish with a decent gun.
> 
> That Iwata gun does look a good buy at £75


You got a link for the Iwata?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

Kickasskev said:


> looking at this video he uses some type of grinding wheel, does anyone know what it is?
> 
> save me a fortune on 80 grit  and a load of time
> 
> Looking at it I think its a windy drill with some type of attachment


They're 3M Roloc discs, and they're awesome although quite expensive because they wear out quite quickly. You can use them in a grinder with the rubber backing holder (in the third photo in the eBay link). You also get them in a more abrasive paper disc which does remove metal but the nylon ones in the link below are good for removing paint without removing metal. I'm currently stripping my phone box using these.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/15-of-the...912358?hash=item3611906f66:g:E~AAAOSwYIxX77JL


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Kickasskev said:


> You got a link for the Iwata?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Sorry mate, it's the A.N.I R150 as seen on the video linked above and in your photo above.


----------



## mrmad1966 (May 12, 2016)

Kickasskev said:


> Thanks for the advice, I was looking at getting the devilbiss gun 🙈, I'm currently only using the cheap one's, I think a better gun would help a lot more, but again it won't help much until I've used it for a while and gotten comfortable with it.
> I'll look at the Sata 4400


Just another thing springs to mind. Make sure to practice correct fluid control. Loads of vids on utube makes a massive difference mate. As long as a gun has a means of altering the essentials you'll get very few runs with a bit practice..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------

